# now up to 1400 end grain micropics for wood ID



## phinds (Nov 22, 2015)

The bottom of this page tells the story

http://hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_anatomy/growth rings/_growth rings.htm

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow those are about as close up as you'd want to get. Excellent quality - should help a bunch.


----------



## phinds (Nov 22, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Wow those are about as close up as you'd want to get. Excellent quality - should help a bunch.


Well, the point was to make them something that anyone can achieve in their garage with nothing more than some sandpaper and a 10X loupe.


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm a bit confused about what the story is. are your pics 1400x or 12x?


----------



## phinds (Nov 22, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I'm a bit confused about what the story is. are your pics 1400x or 12x?


1400 pics at 12X


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2015)

That is awesome Paul!! Congratulations sir....


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 22, 2015)

When you take pix, what are you using? 
I just found a fairly decent magnifying glass and if I use my phones camera it can get pretty decent results. 
Do hold the loupe close to the lens then focus?


----------



## phinds (Nov 23, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> When you take pix, what are you using?
> I just found a fairly decent magnifying glass and if I use my phones camera it can get pretty decent results.
> Do hold the loupe close to the lens then focus?


No, if you are using a 10X loupe, you hold it right up against your eyeball and bring the wood close until it's in focus.

I use a Canon SX40 HS. It has a 35X distance zoom and up close you can get to about 20X before the object is so close to the lens that the lens barrel blocks off all the light. I put the wood about 1 1/4" away from the end of the barrel and I get about 12X

OOPS: I see you were asking about a lens in front of a camera. I've never tried that so can't offer any advice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Ah...I thought you were taking pix with a camera and putting the loupe in front of the lens...

My phones camers has a 21megapixel lens, so I can get decent shots. But if I use the magnifying lens and take a pic zoomed in it is almost a good pic.

I can post up a pic in a new topic if you'd like to give a look at em. It's not as close and nicely done as yours but it gives me something to shoot for.
Thanks Paul. I appreciate the input.


----------



## phinds (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah, I'd like to see what you can do. I'm trying to encourage people to get used to doing end grain evaluation and it's good to know what different kinds of things can be done to get them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

